# Ideas for the Turkey Day garden stand?



## Starboard (Nov 26, 2020)

How are you guys using your garden stands? My island has a royal garden area and I thought they would be perfect to use as fancy flower pots. However the only item I own that works even slightly is the floating biotope planter, but I'm not sure if I like how they look together because of all the white. Does anyone know of any other items I could use that would look like flowers growing out of it? The leaf piles and mum cushion would have been good but unfortunately you can't put them on top of things. I've tried the anthurium plant and hats and pillows and everything lol. Any ideas?


----------



## John Wick (Nov 26, 2020)

Yeah, we all have the biotopes.

Or a duck.
Snapping turtle..


----------



## Starboard (Nov 26, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Yeah, we all have the biotopes.
> 
> Or a duck.
> Snapping turtle..


Lol  If they were going to include something as random as a garden stand for Thanksgiving I wish they had also made something specific for it. I'd love more flower items.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 26, 2020)

I haven't tried it yet, but maybe you could use the Pot DIY. It doesn't contain any plants though. It still sucks that we lack a huge variety of potted plants...


----------



## Silkfawn (Nov 26, 2020)

I have two on each side of my house, and on top of them I have the white floating biotope planter.
It looks great, especially after I changed the house color to the gray/white with green roof and a green door.

I'd post a picture but I'm not online rn


----------



## Splinter (Nov 26, 2020)

Anthurium plant.


----------



## Imbri (Nov 26, 2020)

I placed the mystic statue outside my museum on it.


----------



## Sheydra (Nov 26, 2020)

I put them out with tree bounty small trees frosted white. They look amazing and will even be great when it snows.


----------



## Nooblord (Nov 26, 2020)

I had 2 stone stools at the north entrance of RS that I decorated with seasonal lamps (hyacinth lamps for spring, shell lamp for summer, and jack-o-lantern/tree bounty lamp for fall). I replaced the stone stools with the garden stands and the entrance looks even better now.


----------



## Pyoopi (Nov 26, 2020)

I put the caveman skulls (can never remember the names) on them.


----------



## Silkfawn (Nov 26, 2020)

welp, i have a picture to share now.

I think that the bio planter is the most befitting, it looks like an extension of the garden stand.

I also used the gray garden stands w/ black planters for my hotel, which has the same house base but a black door and a black roof and it looks perfect


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Nov 26, 2020)

I haven't decorated with them yet, but I plan on putting things like small plants and candles on top of them.


----------



## Serabee (Nov 26, 2020)

I put the new wheat decoration on top of mine for the harvest festival in my town! I... kind of thought that most people were gonna for Turkey Day at least, lol


----------



## Uffe (Nov 26, 2020)

They look best for garden stuff if you ask me.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 26, 2020)

Mine is similar with Silkfawn. Except mine is farther away down. I tried anthurium but it's not as pleasing for me. I wish we had more busts like the Mystic Statue though.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 26, 2020)

I just put the tree’s bounty little trees in white on them. The biotrope planters would look good too.


----------



## tajikey (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm using them to display the Gulliver hats in my outdoor Gulliver Museum. I was previously using log stools.


----------



## Coolio15 (Nov 26, 2020)

The white biotope planters look amazing!
I also think that the aroma pots are an interesting one to use as well, a bit small but still fit the aesthetic imo.
Also, I'm SO sad that I can't put my campfires on top of them, was hoping to add them to my museum area and create these really cool, "antique/roman"-looking torches, but alas it will have to be saved for my dreams since we can't put the campfires on top of the stands.


----------



## Starboard (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks for all the ideas  I guess if I want them to be flower pots it'll have to be the biotope planter. I do love the idea of using them as displays for things!


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Nov 27, 2020)

It's a good thing you can place objects on top of that stand. I have a couple of ideas in mind to try later.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Nov 27, 2020)

Silkfawn - Sorry can I ask what the tent is to the right of your house? I've seen it before online but can't figure out where it's from.


----------



## Equity (Nov 27, 2020)

I put the Turkey Day wheat decor since it was Thanksgiving... tried to put the cornucopia but it was too big to fit.  It looks pretty cute with the bow, hehehe. 

But for a more floral theme, I tried it out with the hyacinth lamp, and it looked lovely! I haven’t seen it at night yet, but I think it would be nice to have a series of Turkey Day garden stands and hyacinth lamps illuminate a path towards a given area (e.g., garden, palace, museum, etc.).


----------



## Silkfawn (Nov 27, 2020)

StarlitGlitch said:


> Silkfawn - Sorry can I ask what the tent is to the right of your house? I've seen it before online but can't figure out where it's from.


It's an item you're supposed to get during toy day, but people leaked the toy day items online and I managed to catalog all of them; the tent is one of those items (it comes in many different colors).


----------



## maria110 (Nov 27, 2020)

Starboard said:


> How are you guys using your garden stands? My island has a royal garden area and I thought they would be perfect to use as fancy flower pots. However the only item I own that works even slightly is the floating biotope planter, but I'm not sure if I like how they look together because of all the white. Does anyone know of any other items I could use that would look like flowers growing out of it? The leaf piles and mum cushion would have been good but unfortunately you can't put them on top of things. I've tried the anthurium plant and hats and pillows and everything lol. Any ideas?



I was going to just place flowers that I've picked on mine. I hope that's possible.  I need to go try it.


----------



## Rika092 (Nov 27, 2020)

I think like a lot of people already said, the white biotope floater works the best. Other than that, I’ve also seen people put shell lamp or pots that seems to work pretty well too. I think perhaps the tree bounty lamp (customized to white) or hyacinth lamp could potentially look very elegant with the stand as well. I also wonder if you could also put a white large star fragment on it, as that would look very dreamy and fairy-like


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm planning on puting the nova lights on them if I can. Havent tryed it yet.  I'm hoping we will have flower arrangements soon that we can put on top. I'm still hoping lief gets his own shop and we can store flowers with him and make arrangements.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 27, 2020)

Some things to place on top-
Hyacinth lamps
Those glass holder candles
The clam lamps
Phonographs (good for a fancy area)
Flowers in pots
The Ancient Statue (the fake one that glows and floats, I forget its name. I'm not actually sure if you can place that on top of a table).

These aren't all flower objects but maybe these will provide some inspiration.


----------



## oranje (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm planning on using them to decorate my graveyard. Maybe using the Turkey Day wheat or hourglass on top as death symbolism.


----------



## Suspicious Cupcake (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm putting some of my outdoor dollies on the stands because it was so cute~ Now they all don't have to sit on the ground! I might use it to put some indoor plants on as well, and the jack-o-lanterns in my garden.


----------



## Le Ham (Nov 28, 2020)

I wanted to use amber pieces to adorn my museum entrance, and turns out the Turkey Day stand works great with them:







(I first tried using the golden dung beetle and arowana models, but they feel too small and delicate for the stands.)


----------



## Lanstar (Nov 28, 2020)

I find that star fragments, nova lights, butterfly models, and some of the Zodiac DIY's like the Libra scale and scorpio lamp look great on the stand, even if they aren't plants at all. Such a versatile piece of furniture!


----------



## Kdburger (Nov 28, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> I put the caveman skulls (can never remember the names) on them.


That looks amazing!  Great idea!  I really like your pirate theme!


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 28, 2020)

I was stuck for a while but I put one in my little pottery area to display a jug or something, and actually this thread has inspired me to put some near the museum! hadn't even thought about that but they have the perfect vibe


----------



## --Maya-- (Nov 28, 2020)

I put a shell speaker on it outside marina's house


----------



## KayDee (Nov 28, 2020)

Finally found a use for all those Gulliver headwear.lol Makes for a nice Around the World exhibit for my museum.


----------



## maria110 (Nov 28, 2020)

Lanstar said:


> I find that star fragments, nova lights, butterfly models, and some of the Zodiac DIY's like the Libra scale and scorpio lamp look great on the stand, even if they aren't plants at all. Such a versatile piece of furniture!



I have loads of butterfly models and this had not occurred to me. What a neat idea for making the gardens look more elegant.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 28, 2020)

I used them for my museum (might look cute with bug models too?) thinking abt customizing them tho


----------

